# IcloudDrive Applications annexes



## jelmouss (28 Mars 2018)

Bonjour la communauté. 

Je me permets de poster ce message car j'aurais besoin d'info concernant icloud. 

Je m'explique, pour pallier à un problème d'espace disque j'ai, récemment acheté un espace de stockage sur icloud, après manipulations et quelques temps j'ai finis par comprendre que celui-ci agit de façon synchronisé avec mon espace disque local. (puisque garde les data aussi en local) mais bon j'ai réussi à contourner cela. 

Ma question : 
Une fois les données déposées sur le drive, est-il possible de *lire directement* documents word, excel ou video, music *en ligne* comme cela est possible avec le *drive de google*. Si oui comment faire ? 

Est-ce juste un espace de synchronisation ou le icloud permet bien plus que cela ? 

Par avance merci à la communauté.


----------



## pabar (12 Avril 2018)

iCloud est le point central d'Apple pour le partage d'information entre tous les systèmes Apple pour les mails, calendrier, notes,photos... . Le stockage n'est qu'une des fonctionnalités.


----------



## jelmouss (12 Avril 2018)

Merci pour ce retour.

Dans ce cas (de mon point de vue et utilité attendue) cette fonctionnalité est juste inutile puisque, ne peut être pleinement exploité. 
N’offr Aucun intérêt ou valeur ajoutée au cloud !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2018)

Pour la lecture des fichiers Word et Excel, c’est possible avec des applications sur iPhone et iPad (Pages et Numbers ou Word et Excel). Directement sur iCloud.com, ils doivent être lisibles puisque tu as Pages et Numbers version en ligne.

Pour les vidéo.music, je ne sais pas.


----------

